# Is my P4 HT 64-Bit Compatible?



## pwlljakob (Jul 1, 2012)

So, i have a P4 HT in my IBM Thinkcentre and was wondering if it is 64 bit compatible, I honestly have no idea how to tell.
Any help would be appriciated.


----------



## spirit (Jul 1, 2012)

Well I once had a P4 HT 3.06GHz in an old HP dx2200 of mine and I ran 64-bit Windows on it just fine. Probably best to stick to 32-bit though, you likely have less than 4GB of RAM making 64-bit not worthwhile.

Not all P4 HTs are 64-bit compatible either. Download CPU-Z and gimme a screenshot and I'll look it up for you.


----------



## pwlljakob (Jul 1, 2012)

Just figured out from trying to install 64 bit windows that it is not 64 bit compatible.


----------



## Cromewell (Jul 1, 2012)

You can find out yourself with CPUz or by looking up the processor on Intel's site using the exact model number. We can look it up for you if you post the details but then you will only have learned that your processor supports or doesn't support it 

In CPUz, if your porcessor has EM64T in the instructions section on the CPU tab, it supports 64 bit.

edit:


> Just figured out from trying to install 64 bit windows that it is not 64 bit compatible.


I guess that works too


----------

